# And the Buns In Costume Winners Are....



## Pipp (Nov 1, 2008)

*The Grand Champion Winner, leading the pack with 20 votes...*




[align=center]






*Luvabun's Jester!* [/align]



[align=center]






[/align]
*Close behind with 19 votes is our first runner up...* 




[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]*Mouse_Chalk's Snowy!!* [/align]
*And the second runner-up, with 16 votes, is....* 




[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]
*HappiBun's Dunkin!*[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=left]*We have double honorable mentions going out to Soooska for the always charming little princess... *[/align]



[align=left]*



*[/align]



[align=center]*DaisyMae*[/align]



[align=left]*and to Becca for her two entries...* [/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]*Fluffball*[/align]



[align=left]and... [/align]



[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Dippy*[/align]

[align=left]Next up was *Tonyshuman's Muffin* with 11 votes[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=center]Tonyshuman's Muffin[/align]
[align=left]and *SOOOSKA's Buttercup* with 10. [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]SOOOSKA's Buttercup[/align]
[align=left]and a three-way tie with*Bo B Bunny's crew, Kelly Jade's Sophie* and *Luvabun's Shadow*. :clapping:[/align]

[align=left]And I'll addmy personal favourites (because I'm writing this so I can slip it in) ... *kherrmann3's Toby and the hot dog bun Berry Boo!!* (Sorry I didn't get there on time to vote for ya!) :headsmack[/align]
[align=left]Check out their photos in the original thread here... Buns In Costumes... and you'll see what a tough contest this was. What a LOT of great entries! Thanks to all who made such creative photos and tothe buns who endured them! And thanks tothose who voted, and also to those who just sat back and enjoyed them.  [/align]



[align=center]*SPECIAL thanks to Elf Mommy for putting it all together!!!!*[/align]



[align=center]:thanks: :thanks: :thanks:
[/align]


----------



## Becca (Nov 1, 2008)

WOOOOHOOOOO!!

Congrats everybody, I can't believe Dippy and Fluf are honerable mentions :shock:

Well done people it was lots of fun!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2008)

YAY! Great job everyone! I think they all won! Those costumes are just terrific!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 1, 2008)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Congratulations to everyone, specially Jester and Jan! That picture was sooooo cute 

I'm so glad Snowy came second as well- her first photo contest ever! She says thank you to everyone that voted for her :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2008)

She's the most precious little witchypoo, Jen!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 1, 2008)

[align=left]


> And I'll addmy personal favourites (because I'm writing this so I can slip it in) ... *kherrmann3's Toby and the hot dog bun Berry Boo!!* (Sorry I didn't get there on time to vote for ya!) :headsmack


[/align]Thanks, Pipp! Hooray! My bunnies have fans! 

Congrats, everyone!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 1, 2008)

All the entries were awesome! :highfive:

Big thanks to everyone who voted for Dunkin! :grouphug


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Big thanks to everyone who voted for Dunkin! :grouphug


Who could resist Dunkin and his shiny collar!  He didn't look like he wanted to kill you, either! :rofl:


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 1, 2008)

Forgot to vote... poo. Dunkin's was sooooooooooooo cute!

He won in my heart :inlove:

Really, that picture could be a card or something. You should put together a calender.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 1, 2008)

Oops, my original post left out Muffin and Buttercup's Honorable Mentions, they're in there now! 



sas :embarrassed:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 1, 2008)

:shock: Oh WOW!! Jester won? Really??? :yahoo:

Thank you so much to everyone that voted for him . I am sooo happy - it makes up for all the thumps, flicky feet and bunny butt I got .

Congrats to everyone who took part - all bunnies looked great - and especially to Jen and Snowy, who have so much going on at the moment. And, of course, Elf mommy for organising it.

I'm going to have to go and tell the little monster - er, I mean cute little guy . No doubt he will be demanding treats.

Thanks again

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 1, 2008)

[align=center]Some Certificates that you can right click and save or print out to hang up and remember! [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Congratulations to ALL of our Participants this Month!!![/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 2, 2008)

NEAT! Now I wish I could have entered! Those are awesome.


----------



## Becca (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh my, they are beautiful! Thanks so much, I'm printing it out and sticking it on my wall


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 2, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> :shock: Oh WOW!! Jester won? Really??? :yahoo:
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone that voted for him . I am sooo happy - it makes up for all the thumps, flicky feet and bunny butt I got .
> 
> ...


Jester looked absolutely adorable Jan - a deserving winner.:great: Tell the little man congratulations from me!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for making those certificates, Elf Mommy! :bow

Mine is hanging on the wall right now. :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 2, 2008)

You're welcome! The buns (and slaves) worked so hard! Everyone deserved some recognition!


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW! Muffin is blushing with pride! Tony's still sulking about that "monster" hat..


----------



## dirtyduckz (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL, I love it, they are ALL so cute! Someone should go into the bunny costume business!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 17, 2008)

*dirtyduckz wrote: *


> Someone should go into the bunny costume business!


Thats actually a great idea!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats to Jester for winning Grand Champion! Congrats to the rest who placed! Congrats to everyone who participated!

Elf? Awesome job on this post! How did you do it? It looks like the forum too, so cool!:bunnydance::woohoo


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 19, 2008)

The certificates were created in Microsoft Publisher.


----------

